#ubuntu-women-project 2010-03-22
<akgraner> The new issue of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter #185 is now available:
<akgraner> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue185
<czajkowski> folks all set up for global jam at the weekend ?
<akgraner> czajkowski, hmm that's a trick questions :-P  nope not yet for me :-)
<czajkowski> akgraner: loads of time
<czajkowski> just finished up sorting out ireland
<czajkowski> had a day of planning yesterday followed by a night of sleep
<akgraner> czajkowski, yeah nice post!
<czajkowski> tonight is gonna be email over load
<czajkowski> thanks
<czajkowski> think you have to find what ever works for your LoCo even if it involves a bit of tweaking
<czajkowski> what works for others may not work for yours due to the types of people involved
<akgraner> yep - I think NC has 3 events across the state planned
<akgraner> I am just not ready :-)
<czajkowski> 3
<czajkowski> that's a lot
<czajkowski> http://www.independent.co.uk/news/science/women-in-science-pioneers-blaze-path-for-others-1924794.html
<czajkowski> I liked #10 10. Nancy Rothwell MRC research professor, University of Manchester
<czajkowski> "I'm often asked how I manage in a male dominated profession. I just don't recognise this description. I have experienced nothing but support from all my male colleagues.
<MarkDude> czajkowski, that is a really cool way to approach things. Its very similar to "BE the change you want to see in the World" or "I choose to ignore *your* reality & substitute a version of my own"
<czajkowski> MarkDude: are you referring to the article or Nancy Rothwel comment ? as thelast part of your comment fits neither
<MarkDude> Refering to the fact that the responses to being a woman in Science have as many *paths* as there are people.
<MarkDude> Its not like there is just one path for anything or any type of people. I like how people solve *problems* in different ways, sometimes by not paying too much attention - thats all :)
<MarkDude> Maybe I just read too much into it, IMO it reminds me of a friend that believes in just being a peer helps people *act* like peers
<MarkDude> Anyway, even if Im still in the *ass* category with some, great article
<pleia2> we have team meetings here, right?
<AlanBell> Mootbot-UK is here
 * pleia2 nods
<pleia2> ok good
<jussi01> AlanBell: Mootbot-UK is different from Mootbot, right?
<jussi01> AlanBell: if so, pease update: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<MarkDude> AlanBell, how do I gets me a copy of Mootbot-UK ?
<jussi01> MarkDude: I think its in bzr on LP iirc
<MarkDude> Cool, ty jussi01
<jussi01> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/mootbot
<jussi01> Im guessing the alanbell branch :D
<AlanBell> yes, it is the alanbell branch
<AlanBell> it is hosted on the -uk server and dumps logs here http://mootbot.ubuntu-uk.org/
<MarkDude> CXool, found it
<AlanBell> it is a bit experimental, the idea being to fold it into mootbot if it is considered useful
<AlanBell> MarkDude: if you want it to sit in your channel Daviey is the bot herder
<MarkDude> Ty AlanBell logbot is on our *by summertime list* we are weighing out the + & -
<AlanBell> cool, which loco?
<MarkDude> Possibly Oregon. I know 2 people willing to be the lead there. Its been abandoned for a while
<AlanBell> what is the IRC channel?
<MarkDude> & I used to live. I still work up there sometimes- so I have been trying to help bring them some options.
<MarkDude> #ubuntu-us-or
<MarkDude> The actual lead is MIA,
<czajkowski> MarkDude: when you say lead, do you mean point of contact ?
<MarkDude> Yes
<czajkowski> hmm that's not ideal
<czajkowski> http://www.ubuntu.com/community/leadership-conduct if they're not around they should step down
<MarkDude> czajkowski, I dont know the "current" lead
 * AlanBell looks forward to issyl0's blog post
<AlanBell> am I getting too impatient?
<JanC> ugh, *another* loco with a "dead" contact ?
<jussi01> JanC: theres far too many of them imho...
<JanC> seriously, why don't locoteams just replace such a person...
<jussi01> they dont know they can?
<MarkDude> We did not want to be rude & figured we would give a chance to step up
<JanC> as the loco contact is appointed by the locoteam, why wouldn't they be able to replace him/her...
<JanC> unfortunately it seems like some "leaders" think they "own" their locoteam
<JanC> MarkDude: giving people a chance is okay of course
<MarkDude> JanC, there is actually alot of gray area with resolution processes, & I will leave it at that :)
<JanC> in some cases we're talking about people who haven't been around for 6 months and are known not to be for the next 2-3 years
<issyl0> AlanBell: yes :P
<MarkDude> CA had the same issue - a Google employee abandoned it, took a while to sort out
<pleia2> there are loads of loco teams with "missing" leaders, in the US I frequently find they're pretty disjointed from ubuntu as a whole so they wouldn't know about the lcoc or anything
<maco> our loco contact is around but insists he is not the leader.  crimsun does most of the event planning
<pleia2> which is part of the reason we have ubuntu-us to help them all out
<maco> (he says "cat herder" is more accurate than "leader")
<pleia2> the contact for us-pa is not the leader (there isn't really a leader)
<czajkowski> there is no grey area, it's really rather simple, there is a document it's very clear
<czajkowski> if you're not around , please step down
<czajkowski> pleia2: tisn't just USA, but there are a lotta usa teams doing things their way..
<czajkowski> maybe tis an english /usa translation on what the word point of contact means, as usa seems to translate it to leader with power over the team *boggles*
<maco> i thought at some point the term *was* leader
<pleia2> czajkowski: yeah, people are very confused about contact vs leader (it's not confusing to me, I think it's cultural rather than language)
<pleia2> and frequently they *are* the same person
<czajkowski> pleia2: perhaps, but it's begining to become a problem
 * czajkowski adds another item to her list
<pleia2> beginning to? :)
<czajkowski> maco: some teams have leaders, others have managers, it's all a bit hit and miss
<pleia2> it's been a problem for years
<czajkowski> pleia2: it's now in my inbox :) so I'm noticing it a lot more
 * pleia2 nods
<czajkowski> pleia2: but there is a case of it being a lot of usa based
 * MarkDude guesses it might have to do with some Americans view of how to execise power.
<MarkDude> IMO
<maco> MarkDude: top down?
<MarkDude> That & the idea that if you have power, it MUST be used
<MarkDude> Ima big fan of checks & balances- some find that a hassle
#ubuntu-women-project 2010-03-23
<czajkowski> Aloha
<dholbach> good morning
<pleia2> starting my op class for us in 15 minutes over in #ubuntu-classroom
<akgraner> pleia2, ahhh is it that time already ???  wow where did this day go :-/
<pleia2> :)
#ubuntu-women-project 2010-03-24
* maco changed the topic of #ubuntu-women-project to: This Channel is LOGGED | http://women.ubuntu.com | support (mostly) at #ubuntu | channel guidelines: http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/IrcGuidelines | Next Meeting: March 25th, 2010 @2100UTC agenda: http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Meetings/March2010/Agenda | "How I discovered Ubuntu" Winners! http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/InternationalWomensDay/HowIDiscoveredUbuntu | HAPPY ADA LOVELACE DAY! http:
* maco changed the topic of #ubuntu-women-project to: This Channel is LOGGED | http://women.ubuntu.com | support (mostly) at #ubuntu | channel guidelines: http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/IrcGuidelines | Next Meeting: March 25th, 2010 @2100UTC agenda: http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Meetings/March2010/Agenda | "How I discovered Ubuntu" Winners! http://is.gd/aVglk | HAPPY ADA LOVELACE DAY! http://findingada.com
<pleia2> :)
<nhandler> Oh, there is a meeting in 2 days
<pleia2> indeedy
<pleia2> hooray czajkowski! http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/03/ubuntupeople-laura-czajkowski.html
<nhandler> Cool, nice interview czajkowski
<czajkowski> thanks
<czajkowski> maco: I suspect many have blog posts ready to publish today at some point
<czajkowski> mine was meant to auto publish hours ago but didn't
<dholbach> good morning
<AlanBell> pleia2: good class, just read the logs
<akgraner> Hi all!   \o/ Happy Ada Lovelace Day!! \o/
<czajkowski> morning loony toony :)
<akgraner> czajkowski, great interview and thanks for the shout out in your blog post!! :-)
<akgraner> also jono has a great post on his site as well check it out - http://www.jonobacon.org/
<czajkowski> aye saw that
<czajkowski> ;)
<czajkowski> tis been a good day
<czajkowski> nice to see all the posts on planet.ubuntu
<nigelb> czajkowski: more to come.  there some lazy folks like me still writing :D
<czajkowski> timezones
<czajkowski> we've a whole day
<nigelb> 49 hours to be exact for a day to finish in all TZs
<czajkowski> interesting fact
<czajkowski> :)
<maco> czajkowski: the post you commented on is last year's. planet is brokenly displaying it again this year because i added a tag to it. its not even at the top of the rss feed, so i have no idea what the heck is going on with planet
<czajkowski> maco: ah no bother, you can delete it so
<nigelb> maco: must have just gotten added into planet category and planet thought it was a new post
<maco> nigelb: i dont have a "planet" category
<maco> every post goes to planet
<nigelb> oh, then something is wrong, gah
<maco> i just added a generic "Ada Lovelace Day" post so that this year's and last year's would share a tag
<maco> er not post, tag
<nigelb> kick blogger+planet combination then
<czajkowski> maco: I didnt recognise Val with her short hair
<czajkowski> she's a pretty cool person to hang out with
<maco> did she grow it out again?
<czajkowski> I met her when her hair was long
<czajkowski> going by the pic on your post
<czajkowski> maco: http://skycon.skynet.ie/2007/photos/index.php?file=./Evening_Events/img_5322.jpg
<maco> an yeah 2007's quite a while back
<czajkowski> aye
<czajkowski> best pic from that event http://skycon.skynet.ie/2007/photos/index.php?file=./Skynet_Birthday_Banquet/img_5250.jpg Me with 7 presidents of skynet. I was the current one and the organiser of it
<nigelb> czajkowski: nice interview :)
<czajkowski> nigelb: thanks
<nigelb> czajkowski: (I just saw it... jugging too many tasks today)
<czajkowski> you and me both!
<nigelb> ha, I have companionship
<nigelb> my IRC client is lighting up too much with pokes
<pleia2> thanks nigelb :)
<nigelb> pleia2: :)
<pleia2> AlanBell: glad you enjoyed it!
<akgraner> New Blog Post - Women In, Near, and Around Ubuntu - Celebrating Ada Lovelace Day - Part 1 - http://is.gd/aWJLG
 * nigelb bans akgraner from using NTEU after reporting kernel bug
<nigelb> :D
<akgraner> :-P  I still self I identify with it - I mean I hang out with kernel developers  - I don't feel so technical around them :-/
<nigelb> akgraner: take a look at the mirror and look where you've reached :)
<akgraner> hehe :-)
<nigelb> Intersting article here http://www.rhrealitycheck.org/blog/2010/03/24/revenge-nerds-fighting-sexism-tech-events
<nigelb> akgraner: if you have a say in design of ubuntu-user website, please change font and font size, a bit difficult to read right now
<akgraner> nigelb, yeah I know :-(  I've been bugging them about it
<nigelb> I would give up half way through if I were in a hurry
<akgraner> nigelb, can you email me that at amber@ubuntu-user.com so I can forward it to the folks who maintain the site
<nigelb> akgraner: sure
<nigelb> akgraner: done!
<akgraner> thanks  - I can tell them but when they start getting emails from folks - well you know how that goes :-)
<nigelb> :)
<nigelb> akgraner: if the guy who did that was a web designer, he needs quit and do something else.  Its really really bad
<akgraner> I don't know who does it  - they are in Germany.. :-/  they use something called e-z publishing that's about all I know
<nigelb> its a font appropriate for printing not reading off a screen
<akgraner> thank you for the email  - also if anyone else wants to send some too - I'll forward those as well :-)
<nigelb> no problem :)
<nigelb> akgraner: this is how something I might want to read should look http://millionclues.com/
<nigelb> the interface is simple and text is big
<akgraner> *nods* - I'll pass it along
<JanC> akgraner: http://ez.no/ ?
<akgraner> JanC, my screen looks a little different but I believe that is it
<akgraner> woo hoo - I'm nervous now - I'm going to be on FLOSSWeekly today
<pleia2> akgraner: ooh, congrats :)
<nigelb> akgraner: cheers :)
<akgraner> thanks  - someone canceled so ... :-)
<AlanBell> http://www.ustream.tv/channel/at-home-with-jono-bacon
<AlanBell> talking about pleia2 at the moment
<nigelb> pleia2++
<pleia2> neat
<pleia2> thanks AlanBell
<nigelb> ara = qa legend :)
<AlanBell> hmm, up pops a "chat with ukranian women" advert over Jono
<czajkowski> listening to jono on ustream
<czajkowski> featuring women in ubunut atm
<AlanBell> you have been successfully pronounced already
<AlanBell> where is he reading questions from?
<czajkowski> from the chat panel
<AlanBell> ah got it, clicked it and it sprung to life
<nigelb> anyone wanna practice ops join ##pleia2
 * AlanBell reads http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/03/ubuntupeople-laura-czajkowski.html
<czajkowski> AlanBell: :)
<Pendulum> czajkowski: 'twas a good interview :)
<akgraner> wow  - got to send 15-20 minutes talking about Ubuntu Women  :-)  on FLOSS Weekly :-)   - I was sooo nervous, but it was pretty fun
<pleia2> :D
<valorie> nice!
#ubuntu-women-project 2010-03-25
<dholbach> good morning
<Pendulum> after doing my Ada Lovelace day post yesterday, I rang my mum because she's not a woman in tech, however she does teach Byron
<Pendulum> she's now gone off and started doing more research on Ada Lovelace, it's kinda cool
<Pendulum> (she did sort of know of her because of the Tom Stoppard play Arcadia)
<akgraner> Pendulum, that's pretty cool about your mom's research
<Pendulum> akgraner: yeah, I woke up to a link to http://www.takomapark.info/library/mt/archives/002184.html which has some "interesting" facts about Ada
<AlanBell> I am off to a local tweetup thing, one of the attendees is Sarah Blow http://girlgeekdinners.com/about-us/founder/
<akgraner> ahhhh - I hate the time change!!!
<akgraner> meeting today in about an hour :-)
<valorie> dang, I have a dentist appt
<akgraner> :-(
<akgraner> well if the time hadn't changed it would be in like 20 mins :-/
 * pleia2 peers at the clock
<pleia2> I never know what time it is
<akgraner> hehe glad to know I am not the only one
<Pendulum> I like being only 4 hours off the UK for a couple weeks :)
<akgraner> Pendulum :-)
<czajkowski> this weekend it changes
<czajkowski> saturday night
<MarkDude> akgraner, great interview yesterday. I did not realize that Chris had not met you in person. He did not realize you had an *accent* You did well for UW & WIOS in general. +1
<czajkowski> akgraner: cant make meeting need to head to sisters
<akgraner> MarkDude, thanks! :-)
<akgraner> czajkowski, ahh ok you'll be missed
<akgraner> czajkowski, that just means I am volunteering you for everything
<akgraner> :-p
<akgraner> MarkDude, which Chris?
<MarkDude> nick > sexycatsinhats
<akgraner> MarkDude, ahh ok
<MarkDude> Dubk nick- I know :p
<MarkDude> So says *markdude*- with the dumber nick. Ttyl
<akgraner> Meeting starts in 5 mins
 * Pendulum tweets
<Pendulum> or maybe not :(
<akgraner> #startmeeting
<Mootbot-UK> Meeting started at 21:00. The chair is akgraner.
<Mootbot-UK> Commands Available: [TOPIC], [PROGRESS REPORT], [IDEA], [ACTION], [AGREED], [LINK], [VOTE]
<akgraner> hi all!
 * pleia2 waves
<akgraner> time to get started :-)  who's here for the UW Project meeting today?
<rww> o/
<Pendulum> o/
<akk> o/
<etali> o/
<akgraner> while we wait to see who else is joining here's the agenda - [LINK] - http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Meetings/March2010/Agenda
<akgraner> oops
<akgraner>  [LINK] - http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Meetings/March2010/Agenda
<akgraner> [LINK] - http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Meetings/March2010/Agenda
<Mootbot-UK> LINK received:  - http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Meetings/March2010/Agenda
<akgraner> there we go - grrr!
<akgraner> 3rd time is the charm right
<pleia2> :)
<akgraner> we have a packed agenda and I hope everyone had a chance to read the info on the mailing list about about most of the items :-)
<akgraner> [TOPIC] - OPEN ITEM - UW PROJECT PR TEAM - Ubuntu Women PR team. Should we have a team responsible for both official project responses to publicized problems within the Ubuntu community relating to women in open source and for publicizing team activities and information.
<Mootbot-UK> New Topic:  - OPEN ITEM - UW PROJECT PR TEAM - Ubuntu Women PR team. Should we have a team responsible for both official project responses to publicized problems within the Ubuntu community relating to women in open source and for publicizing team activities and information.
<akgraner> Any thoughts on this?
<pleia2> I would really like to see this - we already sort of have one but it's unclear how to get involved in planning (leading to "wow, international women's day competition announced and I had no idea "we" were planning this?")
<Pendulum> I agree
<akgraner> *nods*
<akgraner> I sent this to the mailing list and didn't get much of a response
 * pleia2 nods
<Pendulum> also, I think there's sometimes some confusion with whether people blogging are speaking for the project or for themselves (this ties into the idea of having a UW blog which I would think could be one of the things the PR team is in charge of)
<pleia2> Pendulum: good point
<etali> Forgive me if this is a silly question, but what would a formal PR team be responsible for that members don't already do?
<etali> I thought people in general already tweeted / blogged, etc to spread the word?
<hypa7ia> it might be nice to have an actual uw blog
<pleia2> the blog would also be great for prettier links to our stuff - linking to a mailing list archive isn't particularly user friendly, people hate plain test (so they end up linking out *our* individual blogs instead anyway)
<akgraner> the blog would not be what we see on the uw planet I wouldn't think but a way to get the word out on what we as a team are doing
<Pendulum> I know when I've discussed this with a couple people in UW, one thing we also talked about is having a PR team so that if we ever get asked for some sort of formal "what does UW think?" when something comes up in the community that may be gender related
<pleia2> Pendulum: I don't think we want to get into the game of "what do *we* think" when it comes to gender stuff
<pleia2> "we" think every opinion on the planet, probably ;)
<pleia2> I like that our members still speak individually on those things
<Pendulum> fair enough :)
<pleia2> etali: sometimes projects like international women's days are much more easily handled by a core group of folks really interested
<pleia2> so they can all be Cced on requests to sponsors, etc
<akgraner> I know on the NC team with our blog - we are using it like pleia2 suggested above
<etali> A central blog does sound like a good idea.  A list of people willing to speak on gender issues might be nice too?
<akgraner> we just have a section on there for that
<akgraner> I would think?
<pleia2> yeah
<pleia2> or link to geekspeakr's section on it
<akgraner> any reason why we can't just set up a wordpress one and see how it does?
<akgraner> works, goes etc...
<akgraner> we can always roll it to a domain later if it's working out well
<akgraner> thoughts?
<Pendulum> do we need to figure out who will have access to post to it first?
<akgraner> so the Blog will act as the PR point then right?
<pleia2> akgraner: I'd think so
 * etali thinks it is a good idea and would like to help if it goes ahead
<Pendulum> makes sense to me
<althara> I think that is a good idea
<pleia2> and we can just submit an RT ticket to get blog.ubuntu-women.org pointed somewhere
<pleia2> I can offer hosting with access for whoever wants it, but I'm sure others can too :)
<hypa7ia> pleia2: we should probably try to keep things on canonical inf, no?
<pleia2> hypa7ia: canonical doesn't support wordpress afaik
<akgraner> and it's slow getting stuff from them at times
<pleia2> only old drupal, and the sysadmins aren't particulary responsive (getting our wiki updated took a year or so)
<akgraner> so wordpress?  yes? no?
<pleia2> I like wordpress
<Pendulum> so do I
<rww> I do also (and like this idea in general; sorry, I was distracted :)
<akgraner> it's pretty easy for anyone who wants to contribute to use as well
<etali> Most people know how to use it, so probably best choice
<akgraner> so access?  any suggestions there?
<pleia2> I think we can give any established members of the team access to posting
<etali> Does .com allow different levels?  E.g. the leaders have admin rights, other volunteers get rights to post / edit their own posts as required?
<hypa7ia> yeah, i think so etali
<akgraner> word press allows you to set permissions like that iirc
<rww> I'd say make a list of subjects that are on-topic for it (only event announcements vs. other related stuff, etc...), and then let any established team members post.
<pleia2> rww: +1
<akgraner> rww, +1
<akgraner> ok date to get this in place by?
<akgraner> 1 month from now?
<akgraner> end of April?
<pleia2> I think interested folks should discuss technical details offline and come up with a timeline
<pleia2> er, out of meeting :)
<akgraner> +1
<etali> +1
<akgraner> pleia2, can you send something to mailing list?
<pleia2> akgraner: sure thing
<akgraner> [ACTION] - pleia2 to send information on New Wordpress UW Blog establishment
<Mootbot-UK> ACTION received:  - pleia2 to send information on New Wordpress UW Blog establishment
<akgraner> thanks pleia2  :-)
<akgraner> ok moving on  - I moved Election ahead of -M goals
<akgraner> [TOPIC] - OPEN ITEM -UW PROJECT LEADER ELECTIONS - UW Project Team Election of Leader(s)
<akgraner> [LINK] -https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-women/2010-March/002578.html
<Mootbot-UK> New Topic:  - OPEN ITEM -UW PROJECT LEADER ELECTIONS - UW Project Team Election of Leader(s)
<Mootbot-UK> LINK received:  -https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-women/2010-March/002578.html
<akgraner> Did everyone get a chance to read the proposed details that was sent to the mailing list?
<akgraner> if so any thoughts?
<akgraner> or do I need to go over the proposal details?
<pleia2> it all sounded good to me
<akgraner> so anyone have objections for just forgoing one leader and just voting for 3 co-leaders in the elections?
<Pendulum> nope
<akgraner> that way we can have a great cross-section of the team - hopefully leaders in different time zones  - and with different skill sets and interests
 * pleia2 nods
<althara> I think that's a great idea
<akgraner> ok I'll get the wiki updated and get the schedule announced
<akgraner> [ACTION] - akgraner to get the wiki updated and get the schedule announced for upcoming elections
<Mootbot-UK> ACTION received:  - akgraner to get the wiki updated and get the schedule announced for upcoming elections
<akgraner> [TOPIC]  - OPEN ITEM - UDS-M BLUEPRINTS AND OBJECTIVES - Blueprints/goals for UDS-M.  Review of UDS-L Blueprint identify what still needs to be done.  Start discussion of goals for -M.  Suggested Goals for -M (Added to agenda for this meeting to start the conversation about goals for -M.  Blueprint to be finalized and in LP on or before April 17th)
<akgraner> [LINK]  - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-women/2010-March/002569.html
<Mootbot-UK> New Topic:   - OPEN ITEM - UDS-M BLUEPRINTS AND OBJECTIVES - Blueprints/goals for UDS-M.  Review of UDS-L Blueprint identify what still needs to be done.  Start discussion of goals for -M.  Suggested Goals for -M (Added to agenda for this meeting to start the conversation about goals for -M.  Blueprint to be finalized and in LP on or before April 17th)
<Mootbot-UK> LINK received:   - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-women/2010-March/002569.html
<akgraner> again info on this topic went to mailing list - hopefully everyone had a chance to ready this as well - if not I have pasted the link above
<pleia2> looks good to me
<akgraner> UDS-M is around the corner and to make sure all those who want to be involved in the goals for the next cycle can be we have a list of suggestions
<pleia2> I think we do want to have some solid goals attached to some of these things though
<pleia2> the first three are a bit "encourage people to" and so don't really have goals
<akgraner> the list is pretty long and while we accomplished all the goals for the -L cycle, I would hesitate to add them all to the Blueprint we can also add more as we finish whats on them
<akgraner> so any thoughts on which 3?
<akgraner> to start with
<pleia2> 4-6 are my favorites
<akgraner> I agree the 1st 3 are just a matter of setting things up tracking them and encouraging people
<althara> Area 3, 4, 6/7 are my favorites
<akgraner> let me post the ideas in here
<althara> and I think 5 is important because hte website is a bit stale
<pleia2> althara: me too
<etali> 5 matches well with the blog stuff discussed earlier too.
<pleia2> I kind of wince when I link people to it these days :)
<akgraner> the are exactly like the mailing list numbers but for sake of getting them in the meeting I'll post the ones from the agenda and link to the mailing list in the notes
<etali> Was the mentoring thing one of the goals? (My net connection is acting up and the link won't open so can't look :( )
<pleia2> etali: yep
<althara> etali: #4 is the mentoring thing
<akgraner> [IDEA] - OPEN ITEM - Measurable Goals for UDS-M - Enrollment  - (UW Project on LP, mailing list, and forum participation)
<Mootbot-UK> IDEA received:  - OPEN ITEM - Measurable Goals for UDS-M - Enrollment  - (UW Project on LP, mailing list, and forum participation)
<etali> Thanks!  #4 gets my vote then.
<akgraner> [IDEA] - OPEN ITEM - Measurable Goals for UDS-M -Online Team Activity- (Wiki, Website, Blogging, Mailing list discussions, Forum Discussions, LoCo teams, Ubuntu weeks)
<Mootbot-UK> IDEA received:  - OPEN ITEM - Measurable Goals for UDS-M -Online Team Activity- (Wiki, Website, Blogging, Mailing list discussions, Forum Discussions, LoCo teams, Ubuntu weeks)
<akgraner> IDEA] - OPEN ITEM - Measurable Goals for UDS-M - Resources - marketing (ie poster, business cards, fliers)
<akgraner> [IDEA] - OPEN ITEM - Measurable Goals for UDS-M - Knowledge Base - review and see what else if anything is needed
<Mootbot-UK> IDEA received:  - OPEN ITEM - Measurable Goals for UDS-M - Knowledge Base - review and see what else if anything is needed
<akgraner> [IDEA] - OPEN ITEM - Measurable Goals for UDS-M - Community Activity/Event Participation - (Conferences, LUG, LoCo, Camps, Fests etc)
<Mootbot-UK> IDEA received:  - OPEN ITEM - Measurable Goals for UDS-M - Community Activity/Event Participation - (Conferences, LUG, LoCo, Camps, Fests etc)
<akgraner> [TOPIC] - OPEN ITEM - MENTORING PROGRAM - Reviving the http://ubuntu-women.org/mentoring.html . Why? Ubuntu has many training programs and yet some folks forget that its sometimes harder to ask silly questions and learn with a room full of strangers on irc. Some points to consider:
<Mootbot-UK> New Topic:  - OPEN ITEM - MENTORING PROGRAM - Reviving the http://ubuntu-women.org/mentoring.html . Why? Ubuntu has many training programs and yet some folks forget that its sometimes harder to ask silly questions and learn with a room full of strangers on irc. Some points to consider:
<akgraner> oops I have Mentoring as seperate topic :-)
<akgraner> so for UDS - Mentoring Program, Website and ?
<akgraner> well blueprint for the -M cycle goals for the project
<pleia2> logo?
<pleia2> the t-shirt idea is neat and fun, but I think it needs to wait for the logo
<althara> agreed
<akgraner> agreed
<pleia2> and a site redesign with old logo.. :\
 * maco likes the old logo
<althara> also agreed
<pleia2> I love the old logo
<akgraner> so old logo new color theme maybe
<althara> I agree
<pleia2> maybe a discussion is in order about this, does it actually need refreshing with the new branding?
<akgraner> use the new orange color and the Aubergine for the words maybe
<akgraner> I like it the Logo
<akgraner> however I <3 purple er Aubergine - so would love to see words in purple :-)  but that is just me
<althara> just so we are all up to date. ARe the official ubuntu colors changing?
<akgraner> and in new font
<akk> I'm confused about the new colors -- the page everyone was showing showed about 6 new ubuntu color themes
<pleia2> althara: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Brand
<akk> some orange, some purple
<maco> althara: yes, eggplant and orangy
<akgraner> according to what I read on Marks blog the circle of friends is going to be the thing that stays the same
<maco> akk: the theme is a mix of them together
<maco> akk: mark explained that they use more purple on more corporate stuff and more orange on more community stuff
<akgraner> and that orange will represent community and purple will represent Canonical
<maco> akk: but always both are there
<akgraner> so if you see more purple - the it's corporate
<akgraner> is you see more orange it's community
<akk> None of the logos on that page seem to have purple -- they're all the baby-aspirin orange.
<akk> Or a slightly darker orange.
<maco> hahahah baby aspirin orange
<pleia2> the brainstorm logo is purple, the splash screen at the bottom is purple
<akk> Wow, that splash screen at the bottom looks off-black to me.
<pleia2> brainstorm is dark, but the splash screen is definitely purple on my screen
<akgraner> [LINK] - sabdfl 's post on the new theme - http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/308
<Mootbot-UK> LINK received:  - sabdfl 's post on the new theme - http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/308
<akk> yep, if I use gimp's color picker and boost Value I can see the hue is purple -- but the screen sure doesn't look it here.
<akgraner> I should clarify what I said on "official" publications, banners etc - that is how I understood the colors were going to be used
<akgraner> Change the logo or no?  - I like it :-) but would like to incorporate new font if nothing else (when the font is ready that is)
<althara> I think just changing the font is good
<pleia2> me too
<althara> With the range of colors that the new theme is we could spend months debating on what to change things to
<akgraner> so - mentoring, website, logo - and then we can add stuff as needed to blue print from the list of suggestions on mailing list?
<pleia2> +1
<althara> +1
<akk> +1 on changing the font.
<akk> and +1 on the akgraner's suggestion too.
<akgraner> and we can have someone do a couple different ideas for the logo that we have using new color theme and see what we like then
<akgraner> [ACTION] - akgraner to add website, mentoring and logo to blueprints for -M cycle
<Mootbot-UK> ACTION received:  - akgraner to add website, mentoring and logo to blueprints for -M cycle
<akgraner> I'll leave off the names of who is doing what for now - but just get the blueprint created
<akgraner> well get those items added  - and get the roadmap for -M ready to go
<maco> akk: turn up your screen's brightness ;-)
<akgraner> is that ok with everyone?
<pleia2> souns good
<maco> +1 on the font thing too
<akgraner> ok we have about 10 mins left - any objection to moving on to new items? or any thoughts on old items before I move on?
<etali> no objections here
<akgraner> no?  ok new items
<akgraner>  [TOPIC] - New Items - Team Meeting Day and Times - Discuss results from meeting poll and set - reliable, predictable and reoccurring team meetings that alternate between 2 timezones that best meets the needs of the team.
<akgraner> [TOPIC] - New Items - Team Meeting Day and Times - Discuss results from meeting poll and set - reliable, predictable and reoccurring team meetings that alternate between 2 timezones that best meets the needs of the team.
<Mootbot-UK> New Topic:  - New Items - Team Meeting Day and Times - Discuss results from meeting poll and set - reliable, predictable and reoccurring team meetings that alternate between 2 timezones that best meets the needs of the team.
<akgraner> (oh that space kills me :-)
<akgraner> so the idea is to have 2 meetings a month so team members don't have to attend meetings at 2am or so in there time zone all the time
<akgraner> while I had the poll up - only 7 people took the time to fill it out :-(
<pleia2> yeah, it's frustrating
<pleia2> what the CC does is have one in each 12 hour chunk of the day
<akgraner> so the days that we evenly voted for were  - Monday, Wednesday, Thursday and Sunday
<etali> On paper it sounds like a great idea.  Are there enough people across the two time zones to sustain two different meetings every month?
<Pendulum> I'll admit that I didn't fill out the poll and that's partially because with the time change I currently don't know what's up and since we're in the middle of people changing times, I *really* wasn't sure how it would work out longer term
<pleia2> so like 11UTC and 21UTC
<pleia2> etali: yeah, that's been the problem in the past
<akgraner> etali, I dunno to be honest - it's something to try and see if it works out if not we can just go back to how we have it now
<Pendulum> pleia2: the CC way makes sense to me
<hypa7ia> i didn't bother with the poll because i don't think a poll is fair in this case
<hypa7ia> we're mostly in NA
<hypa7ia> a poll will always be skewed towards that
<etali> My vote goes for trying it.  If it works out, knowing the meeting is always on a Wednesday or whatever would be great.  Much easier to keep track of than the doodle polls.
<akgraner> hypa7ia, hmm - I didn't even think of it that way  - good point
<pleia2> I probably will show up even if it's at 2AM, so the poll doesn't matter a ton to me either
<akk> Doesn't it make some sense to skew it toward the most members? (No offense to the minority ones, and we indeed should have some meetings in other timezones.)
<akgraner> so from the poll  - it was 2200 UTC and 0200, 0300, and 0400 UTC
<akgraner> but again it was only 7 people  - and thank you to all those who filled it out btw :-)
<akgraner> ok so two mins left - wow time flies :-)
<pleia2> maybe see how 2200 and 1200 work?
<akgraner> haha that's what I was going to say
<rww> If I remember correctly, I didn't end up filling that survey out because I'm available at very different times on different days, and the poll didn't let me specify that.
<akgraner> to 2nd and 4th thursdays
<akgraner> an 1200 and 2200UTC
<akk> rww: I had that problem too, and avoided timeslots that would have been okay on some days.
<akgraner> [ACTION] set future UW Meetings for 2nd and 4th Thursdays of each month  - 2nd Thurs 1200UTC, 4th Thurs 2200UTC
<akgraner> does that sound ok to everyone
<Mootbot-UK> ACTION received:  set future UW Meetings for 2nd and 4th Thursdays of each month  - 2nd Thurs 1200UTC, 4th Thurs 2200UTC
<etali> sounds good to me
<akk> sounds fine
<akgraner> and really quickly  - here are the announcements
<akgraner> [TOPIC] - Announcements -UBUNTU WOMEN DAY - International Women's Day: Ubuntu Women's Day - Highlighting women within the Ubuntu Community
<akgraner> [TOPIC] - Announcements - ReportingPage report due at the end of the month, please add to it
<akgraner> [TOPIC] - Announcements -International Play Day
<akgraner> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-women/2010-March/002604.html
<Mootbot-UK> New Topic:  - Announcements -UBUNTU WOMEN DAY - International Women's Day: Ubuntu Women's Day - Highlighting women within the Ubuntu Community
<Mootbot-UK> New Topic:  - Announcements - ReportingPage report due at the end of the month, please add to it
<Mootbot-UK> New Topic:  - Announcements -International Play Day
<pleia2> oh yeah, we always scramble to add to our reporting page
<akgraner> International womens day - huge success!!! thanks eveyone!
<akgraner> and the reporting stuff - lets add the reporting page to the main wiki header so people can just click there to add there stuff?
<pleia2> that seems reasonable
<akgraner> I've seen LoCo teams have a Meeting box and under it Meetings / Agenda
<Pendulum> akgraner: +1
<akgraner> then a link under that for team reports
<pleia2> yeah
<akgraner> any one want to set that up?
<akgraner> (sorry for running over we are almost finished)
<akgraner> [ACTION] add team reports to main wiki header
<Mootbot-UK> ACTION received:  add team reports to main wiki header
<akgraner> we can figure that out - out of meeting
<akgraner> Please take a moment to read about world play day and send thought to the list - :-)
<akgraner> link is posted above
<akgraner> we have a SWAG bag to give out to one winner and will be giving a Dell mini 10n away as well
<pleia2> I think it's a grand idea, but in the future I'd like to see these things spaced out more
<pleia2> maybe 2 per year or something, I'm still tired from int'l women's day promotion :)
<akgraner> :-)  World Play Day is May 28th :-)    - maybe soon we will have enough folks to have a sub team for things like that :-)
<pleia2> yeah
<akgraner> pleia2, but yeah I know what you mean :-)
<akgraner> ok anything else folks?
<czajkowski> lol
<czajkowski> lo
 * akgraner volunteers czajkowski to update wikis :-)
<akgraner> if not thank you all!
<akgraner> great meeting you all are awesome!  that's it til next time
<akgraner> #endmeeting
<Mootbot-UK> Meeting finished at 22:09.
<althara> Thanks akgraner
<pleia2> thanks akgraner :)
<akgraner> you're welcome
<czajkowski> akgraner: I'm doing what ?
<akgraner> hehe  - told you I was volunteering you for stuff since you couldn't make it :-P  I was teasing but if you want to you can update the wiki header :-)
<akgraner> http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Meetings/20100325 <----- Logs are up
<pleia2> akgraner: if you take them from irclogs.ubuntu.com and enclose them in <#!IRC it's much prettier :)
<pleia2> http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Courses/IRCOp2010
<pleia2> oh, I guess that's mootbot though
<pleia2> AlanBell: make mootbot make pretty logs!
<MichelleQ1> oh, I see I missed it again
<MichelleQ1> gah
<rww> pleia2: ooo, I didn't know about <#!IRC. Does that work on wiki.ubuntu.com too?
<pleia2> rww: yep :)
<pleia2> but it's the format of irclogs.ubuntu.com (so default irssi logs won't work with it)
<pleia2> and it's actually {{{#!IRC
<akgraner> yeah  - for the HTML logs right?
<pleia2> nah, it's just text
<pleia2> but it formats it pretty on the wiki
<pleia2> so I just copy this: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/03/24/%23ubuntu-classroom.txt
<pleia2> into a wiki page with {{{#!IRC }}} tags around it
<pleia2> and you get: http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Courses/IRCOp2010
<akgraner> http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Meetings/20100325/Ubuntu_IRC_Text_Logs
<akgraner> http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Meetings
<elky> Oh crap, i missed meeting? :(
<maco> elky: aye
#ubuntu-women-project 2010-03-26
<akgraner> pleia2, here are the logs from today's meeting in the HTML log view :-)
<akgraner> http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Meetings/20100325/Ubuntu_IRC_HTML_Logs
 * akgraner is happy I figured out how to do that :-)
<pleia2> all pretty!
<pleia2> wow, neat
<pleia2> I didn't know how to do that :)
<rw> ooo, colours!
<MichelleQ> pretty!
<akgraner> you add {{{#!HTML   from the header to the end  then add #!HTML}}}
<pleia2> akgraner: so, I will tell you all about what it's like to be a fridge editor, then you can apply too, ok?
<pleia2> :)
<akgraner> so right click on the HTML page and view the source once you grab all the source you need that is what you add (incase the html and header isn't there):
<akgraner> {{{#!HTML
<akgraner> <html>
<akgraner> <head>
<akgraner> </head>
<akgraner> </html>
<akgraner> }}}
<akgraner> pleia2, sweet! :-)
<pleia2> :)
<akgraner> can do ;-)
<pleia2> yay
<akgraner> ok crap I need to add the copyright stuff for the parser :-/
<pleia2> maybe, I don't know the license for irclogs.u.c
<rw> I think the general rule is that if you say something in an irclogs.u.c-logged channel, anyone can use it.
<akgraner> http://moinmo.in/ParserMarket/HTML
<akgraner> no it's the parser that has the lic..
 * pleia2 looks around for rw's other w
<akgraner> not the logs
<rw> pleia2: my home router's being silly and not letting in ssh :(
<pleia2> rw: sadness!
<akgraner> parser
<akgraner> if you look at the link I just posted that's what I am talking about
<akgraner> not the info from irclogs
<akgraner> ok I fixed it :-)
<akgraner> pleia2, what did you think about the Fedora wiki links I sent ya?
<rw> akgraner: It's my understanding that you don't need to add the copyright info from the parsers to the output. See also http://www.gnu.org/licenses/gpl-faq.html#GPLOutput and the question after it.
<rw> (irclogs.ubuntu.com's parser and the Moin one you linked to are both GPL)
<akgraner> ok  - then I misunderstood :-)  thanks :-)
<akgraner> that's the easiest fix evah :-)
<pleia2> akgraner: oh yeah, I had heard about that before from an ambassador friend of mine, hadn't read any of it recently - they have some good ideas
<pleia2> but between a late night at the datacenter this morning and that interview earlier today... I need a nap before I'm going to be even remotely productive
<pleia2> bbiab :)
<akgraner> the new Fedora Marketing Project Leader joined the UW Mailing list last night :-)
<pleia2> cool
<akgraner> she is doing some great marketing stuff for the Fedora Project
<akgraner> I told her I was going to swipe some pages from her play book :-)
<akgraner> pleia2, laters
<maco> akgraner: you dont mean mchua, do you?
<maco> (i'm not sure what she does, just that its something fedora, something marketing, and something reminiscent of dholbach with all the "get new contribs!" stuff)
<maco> akgraner: nevermind. she says not her.
<maco> she says "must be robyn"
<pleia2> oops, didn't see svaksha's email before I sent mine
<pleia2> oh well, a new thread for it is probably needed anyway
<elky> I'm doubting that the resource demand would be so excessive one of us can't host it. The only problem with that is access bottleneck for fixing stuff that may need fixing -- wordpress is almost entirely self-managing now
<elky> (scarily so)
<pleia2> elky: I agree, and I have plenty of hosting space (I'm hosting ubuntupennsylvania, ubuntu-us.org, ubuntu-owl.org)
<elky> I'd actualy set it up as a wordpressMU install too
<pleia2> and I can give shell access to folks who need it
<pleia2> so I am hoping I wouldn't be too much of a bottleneck
<elky> well if you have others than you with access to the server, then there shouldn't be
<pleia2> the ubuntu package for wordpress is MU automagically (ok, it takes a little work to configure)
<pleia2> but I'm thinking we'd go with the tarball
<elky> pleia2, oh? i thought it was standalone wordpress
 * elky never uses the debs because they don't update fast enough
<pleia2> elky: nope, the core stuff is shared, it's nice
<pleia2> yeah
<pleia2> I am using the hardy version of WP for ubuntupennsylvania, it's pretty awful tbh
<elky> ick
<czajkowski> aloha
<AlanBell> pleia2: I thought I had made mootbot make pretty logs! Do they need to be prettier?
<dholbach> good morning
<AlanBell> pleia2: something like nickcolor.pl for irssi would be nice to add to the mootbot layout. Can't say I like the table format IRC logs much, but it could be improved from where it is now.
<AlanBell> not sure how to set the foreground text colour in moin
<AlanBell> pleia2: maybe we could chat later about how to add more pretty to it.
<akgraner> AlanBell, I added the MootBot, text, and HTML logs to the meeting page
<akgraner> we can ask for feedback on which is easier for people to read
<akgraner> not sure how you make mootboot do what you make it do...but I like how it lays out the information :-)
<czajkowski> akgraner: morning
<akgraner> czajkowski, morning
 * elky crawls back home from the LUG agm.
<elky> this, ladies and gentlemen, is why locos as incorporates is the stupidest idea ever.
 * elky collapses
<elky> I am also, foolishly, still secretary of said LUG. I think I might have forgotten to flee.
<nigelb> elky: aw, what happened?
<elky> Well, someone nominated me, and someone seconded me, and I /still/ showed up to the AGM and at some point must have uttered the word "accept".
<nigelb> elky: lol
<akgraner> lol
<nigelb> elky: we all know you're a superhero :D
<elky> Ooh, where's my magic powers?
<nigelb> elky: um, "common sense" :D
<nigelb> Sadly it has turned into a magic power these days
<elky> ... I don't know whether to be happy about that or not.
<elky> For the exact reason you just stated.
<elky> Humanity is depressing? Can we please start over?
<nigelb> Its like playing AOE, "Oh now, I messed up, can I start over?"
<elky> Yeah.
<akgraner> or golf - mulligans are great :-)
<akgraner> hey all I added some information on the agenda wiki, created a Meeting Chair Planning Wiki - so the Mootbot-UK commands won't be on the agenda that everyone reads or adds to as it can become cluttered quickly, and I also created a Mootbot-UK howto wiki as well.  Links to follow
<akgraner> http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Meetings/April2010/Agenda
<akgraner> http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Meetings/April2010/Agenda/MeetingChairAgenda
<akgraner> http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Meetings/Mootbot-UKHowTo
<pleia2> akgraner: drop a note to the list re: ubuntu user mag?
 * pleia2 hopes she gets her copy soon, can't wait! :)
<akgraner> :-)  yep I put in the request for you and czajkowski  since I used your pics  - and I requested one for elky too since she designed the poster :-)
<akgraner> oh I havent' but I will :-)
<akgraner> to the list that is
<czajkowski> akgraner: we'll keep you :p
<akgraner> thanks! :-p
<pleia2> hehe
<czajkowski> oh nice I've 35 places left for my evnet and 7 slots for talks plus 8 lightning talks
<czajkowski> timetable only went up wednesday :D
<akgraner> sweet
<pleia2> http://twit.tv/FLOSS
<pleia2> yay it's up now :)
 * akgraner is hiding
 * pleia2 tells everyone
<akgraner> I hope I made sense....
<pleia2> I'm sure you did great :)
 * pleia2 listens now
<izdubar> akgraner rocked FLOSS Weekly - go listen to it now everybody!
<pleia2> :)
<akgraner> izdubar, thanks :-)
<izdubar> Just speaking the truth
<akgraner> go hypa7ia  - http://findingada.com/list/
<akgraner> is that who your nick is based on?
<akgraner> wow the whole list from Ada Lovelace Day is awesome! - http://findingada.com/list/
<Pendulum> are we doing a UW bug jam this weekend? I got confused a bit about what was going on (and have been rather out of it lately)
<pleia2> I don't think it ever got off the ground
<pleia2> and s/bug//
<akgraner> Pendulum, I think people are just going to be in the channel  - and if people want to do something then woo hoo
<akgraner> we can fix the wiki's and stuff :-)
<akgraner> can brainstorm Blog stuff or come up with next steps for the Blueprints and stuff?
<akgraner> etherpad and people adding ideas all day :-)
<akgraner> or whatever?
<Daviey> etherpad \o/
<czajkowski> etherpad is great
<AlanBell> it is indeed
<AlanBell> I was using the one at http://primarypad.com/ today for a think tank thingie about using open source in UK schools
<czajkowski> when you were being deprived of your irc :p
<AlanBell> pleia2: want to flame the prettyness of Mootbot-UK's output?
<AlanBell> czajkowski: yeah, it was a struggle
<AlanBell> the mootbot code is pretty simple. Not much black magic involved and categorically no sacrificing of chickens.
<czajkowski> AlanBell: pleia2 just wants it to be pink :P
<AlanBell> the main code looks like this http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~alanbell/mootbot/moin/annotate/head:/mootbot_core.tcl
<AlanBell> (which is pink as per czajkowski's request)
<czajkowski> eh
<pleia2> AlanBell: I just find http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Meetings/20100325/Ubuntu_IRC_Text_Logs to be easier on the eyes :)
<Pendulum> pink \o/
<pleia2> so that - plus the TOC and headers would be great
<AlanBell> the lines that start with "logWrite 1" print out stuff to the plain text file "logWrite 2" prints stuff to the HTML file and logWrite 3 outputs stuff to the moin syntax file
<AlanBell> it already had 1 and 2 I just added 3
<AlanBell> pleia2: so lots of little tables inbetween topic headers?
<pleia2> AlanBell: yeah
<akgraner> AlanBell, did you see the Mootbot-UK I added to our wiki's today?
<akgraner> Mootbot-UK Howto even
<akgraner> dang it
<AlanBell> akgraner: no, I didn't, where is that?
<czajkowski> dang is usually followed by grrrr and more dangs..
<AlanBell> pleia2: so it would start to look a bit like the top of this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlanBell/mootbot
<pleia2> AlanBell: yeah :)
<AlanBell> can't say I am a fan of the table layout myself. I don't like the timestamp against every single message and I find the table lines a bit offputting
<AlanBell> it ends up not looking like a document or transcript of something
<akgraner> one sec I'll grab it
<akgraner> http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Meetings/Mootbot-UKHowTo
<AlanBell> if you look at something like this: http://www.groklaw.net/article.php?story=20100326024113100 that is a kind of transcript of a discussion
<akgraner> it's linked off the agenda page for the meetings
<akgraner> AlanBell, http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Meetings/April2010/Agenda
<AlanBell> akgraner: cool found it thanks
<AlanBell> that is great!
<akgraner> thanks  - I wanted to make sure that anyone who wants to chair a meeting would be able to
<akgraner> _marx_ is going to tweak them to use for NC as well
<AlanBell> I could do the nick colour thing (or color for those who don't like u in their colour) but it would involve using the {{{#!HTML parser
<AlanBell> which feels like cheating
<akgraner> :-)
<AlanBell> moin doesn't have a native way to change the foreground text colour
<AlanBell> there are macros that can do it, but they are not installed
<AlanBell> nick colouring is going to be cool, if I can work it out
<AlanBell> basically take the nick e.g. "akgraner" and convert that to a number that corresponds somehow to the hue of a colour
<AlanBell> saturation and value stay constant so there is a farly constant contrast
 * AlanBell wonders whether to rewrite the bot from scratch in python
#ubuntu-women-project 2010-03-27
<elky> for reference before we start:
<IdleOne> So yeah How do we get international UW teams involved in this channel?
<elky> <elky> we really need to find a good way to bring all the international UW groups in to the folds
<elky> <IdleOne> yes I agree, the language barrier does limit access for a lot of women I am sure
<elky> <pleia2> do any exist yet?
<elky> <IdleOne> I don't have any idea how we could accomplish that
<elky> I think there's some channels
 * elky goes to play scour the channel list
<IdleOne> ok so /list was not helpful :/ and ugly looking to boot
<IdleOne> heh
<pleia2> probably want to /msg alis
<elky> xchat being graphical it's a bit easier to work with
<pleia2> but alis would only have registered channels, of course
<elky> the problem is that "woman" isn't the same in all languages, funnily enough
<pleia2> of course
<IdleOne> well in french it is femme
<IdleOne> but even that does not mean they have the word "woman" in the name
<IdleOne> guess a thread on the loco teams mailing list might be a start asking people to join here
<elky> I spot none in the list. I'd expect there to be at least one for de, es, fr, pt as they have extensive sub-namespaces, but there is nothing visible for those
<IdleOne> tatica1 from the -hn team is go to person according to magifab
<IdleOne> I could send a message asking her to join here and perhaps invite people she knows who are interrested
<IdleOne> magicfab*
<elky> I think we need to have a basic plan of what we want to ask of people before we go asking them
<IdleOne> elky: yup, good idea
<elky> we need a better way of organising the wiki translating too
<elky> being monolingual means that my best guess wasn't really best anything :P
<pleia2> yeah, we should ask a translations person
 * pleia2 doesn't know either
<elky> I think what we want is an internationalization sub team
 * pleia2 nods
<IdleOne> ok so basically a carbon copy of the wiki in different languages?
<elky> IdleOne, ideally, yes.
<elky> we may want to start it as a project in launchpad even, for managing it
 * IdleOne will begin work on the french translation and ask issyl0 if she would like to help out :)
<elky> \o/
<IdleOne> not tonight though :P
<IdleOne> but put me down for that
<IdleOne> I would also ask that you and pleia2 kick me in the butt now and then if I begin to slack
<elky> if youse can get a good skeleton structure, then we'll be rolling
<IdleOne> :)
<pleia2> IdleOne: mission accepted :P
<IdleOne> you been trying to get to kick me for years now :P
<elky> Also, an internationalisation footer to include in to the pages, so people can click a flag and be directed to their translation would /rock/
<pleia2> the wiki has some #header things to help with language somehow
<pleia2> but that's all voodoo to me
<elky> pleia2, we need to find someone whose used it before then :)
<IdleOne> wiki magic is voodoo to me also but I can learn.
 * pleia2 nods
<elky> i just find stuff that looks nice and steal it
<elky> this might be a bit beyond that though
<IdleOne> we might need to revise English, please
<IdleOne> #ubuntu-women is an English language channel. If you speak in another language in #ubuntu-women, you will be redirected to the appropriate Ubuntu channels in other languages.
<IdleOne> to make it a little more inclusive somehow
<IdleOne> another thing to figure out
<IdleOne> or more tollerant of other languages with enphasis on english
<elky> well, we'd have to make some sub-channels. this is why a sub-team would be worthwhile
<maco> we've let other languages go when we had someone who we trust that speaks that language around
<maco> like russian when LucidFox is around
<IdleOne> maco: true
<elky> yeah
<maco> (figuring if they new person with another language was misbehaving, our trusted person would speak up regarding how it translates)
<IdleOne> would I need to re-upload all the attachments also for the french version or will the links still work?
<IdleOne> http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Fran%C3%A7ais French version started :)
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-women-project to: This Channel is LOGGED | http://women.ubuntu.com | support (mostly) at #ubuntu | channel guidelines: http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/IrcGuidelines | Next Meeting: 8 April @ 1200UTC agenda: http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Meetings/April2010/Agenda | "How I discovered Ubuntu" Winners! http://is.gd/aVglk
<dk> wow
<dk> still no women in sight
<czajkowski> aloha
<jussi01> Morning all!
<Dront-ru> ?!!
<Dront-ru> au-au
<rww> o.O
<issyl0> IdleOne: depends what you're translating, but probably, yeah, thanks!
<issyl0> win 5
<issyl0> Grr
<Tm_T> hi
<lauraczajkowski> aloha
<Pendulum> hiya lauraczajkowski :)
<Pendulum> how's the global jam going?
<lauraczajkowski> great
<lauraczajkowski> 26 here so far
<lauraczajkowski> I'll try and tweet and pics when I can and when we get the streaming up I'll poke folks
<lauraczajkowski> :)
<IdleOne> issyl0: this is what i could use help with http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Fran%C3%A7ais
<elky> IdleOne, i think one of the first things you need to do is take a copy of the nav include and translate /that/
<elky> otherwise you're not going to have the glue
<IdleOne> elky: yup. all I did yesterday was copy the page and upload the images.
<IdleOne> this weekend is a bit of a busy one so I will actually get started on it during the week. I am also going to ask/mention it to the ubuntu-qc folks today at the Jam.
<elky> whee!
<IdleOne> :)
<elky> the folks there going "but it's so confusing gimme something eeeeeasy" should go fine with it, so long as they're not douchey
<IdleOne> elky: sorry you lost me there :/
<elky> IdleOne, at the jam. if it's a typical gathering of this nature you'll have a few people who come along to try and help but end up just flailing
<IdleOne> elky: I will mention it to them and give the link. anybody who wants to help is welcome. Even if all they do is translate one sentence it will be great
<IdleOne> I am wondering is there a way to set it so edits to the page need to be approved?
<elky> Yeah, that's kinda a problem with this kind of translating.
<elky> IdleOne, maybe dropping in to the translators channel and asking advice?
<IdleOne> elky: I am asking because with a project like UW it of course attracts a lot of trolls and would hate to see some "stupid" translations put up :/
<elky> Yeah, I know why you're asking. I just don't have the answer.
<elky> Of all the people who would, the people in the translators channel would, though.
<elky> or heck, the moinmoin channel even
<elky> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DocumentationTeam/Translation
<IdleOne> thank you
<IdleOne> I will look into it
<elky> docs team seems to use rosetta ok by the looks of that page :-/
<akgraner> *yawns* Good Morning and Happy Global Jam Weekend :-)
<IdleOne> Morning :) and same to you
<akgraner> thanks :-)
<Pendulum> hiya
<akgraner> Pendulum, how's you today?
<akgraner> So any one want to pick a wiki page to work on )if it needs it  and tweak if in support and participation in Global Jam :-)
<Pendulum> akgraner: sadly woke up quite ill :(
<akgraner> Pendulum, :-(
<akgraner> I hope you feel better and it's nothing to serious
<Pendulum> yeah, I'm going to try to maybe get some jam stuff done later, but I'm not pushing it
<akgraner> no your health is so much more important
<switchgirl> sudo shutdown -h +25        going down for earth hour
#ubuntu-women-project 2010-03-28
<pleia2> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/2003
<pleia2> :)
 * valorie diggs it
<valorie> great interview!
<valorie> http://digg.com/linux_unix/Interview_with_Amber_Graner
 * pleia2 diggs
<pleia2> thanks valorie
<czajkowski> morning
<akgraner> Anyone added stuff to the monthly team report yet?
<akgraner> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available:
<akgraner>  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue186
#ubuntu-women-project 2011-03-22
<ajin> hi, everyone
<ajin> anybody?
<ajin> sorry, but a female of my friends wanna try ubuntu
<ajin> do u hava any ideas?
<ajin> hello
<ajin> fine, i'm leaving
 * svaksha blinks 
<svaksha> hmm...what was that about
<Pendulum> lack of immediate response
<svaksha> all of 2 minutes *sigh*
#ubuntu-women-project 2011-03-23
<pleia2> elky: we should find time (maybe this weekend if you have time?) to go over what patches, if any, need to be made to the wiki
<pleia2> and do we want to do a quick call for testing before the initial patches?
<czajkowski> Aloha
<Pendulum> hiya czajkowski
<czajkowski> just reading an article that got flung into my inbox and it's rather annoying
<czajkowski> http://blogs.computerworlduk.com/spannermans-edublog/2011/03/not-enough-open-source-in-schools/
<elky> I'm at the end of the first paragraph and I'm already disliking the tone.
<czajkowski> elky: aye so am I
<czajkowski> just frustrating he writes stuff liek that
<elky> I can see what he's trying to say, but gawds it's grating my eyeballs to read it.
<czajkowski> and yet it's been tweeted and emailed to folks in the UK as fact
<elky> Ok, he lost me, the software isn't female unfriendly. What the beep?
<elky> He's trying to get it, no doubt, but he's managed to miss the point by several yards.
<Pendulum> Where he really lost me was in the part where he objected to teachers seeing computers and software as tools rather than automatically loving them
<Pendulum> because, really?
<elky> Yeah
<elky> What do you mean the teachers aren't *also* software engineers?
<Pendulum> and actually as a student, even though I liked technology, etc. gratuitous 'technology' projects drove me up the wall (I think it was something about wasting time in an English class making a webpage about where I was going to uni)
<elky> And kvetching that older people and less qualified people are less educated in computing is...rather a privileged thing to whinge about
<Pendulum> yes
<elky> I like how he basically answers himself without realising with "3) Young teachers have high levels of ICT skills and research shows there is no differentiation in these skills between younger male and female teachers."
<czajkowski> well he's an ex teacher
<elky> REALLY?! Then maybe... just maybe! The software isn't the problem.
<Pendulum> czajkowski: I bet a lot of his colleagues were happy to get rid of him
<czajkowski> Pendulum: he also used to work here
<czajkowski> as education person
<czajkowski> :s
<Pendulum> urgh
<czajkowski> that article has wound me up no end today
<Pendulum> :(
<elky> Let me guess, his fanclub still works there?
<czajkowski> nope
<elky> That's one saving grace then, I suppose.
<czajkowski> as I said itt landed on my desk this morning as I've taken over some of the work
<elky> Ah, I didn't take that from what you said, sorry.
<czajkowski> ah no worries
<czajkowski> *sigh*
<czajkowski> it's going to be a very long day, downside to 3 day week, I still have 5 days worth of work to be done
<elky> But really, he invalidates his key argument with #3.
<Pendulum> yeah
<Pendulum> he doesn't really end up having a position
<Pendulum> like to me it just seemed to be a rant about teachers not 'getting' ICT. Which, personally, I don't think is a problem because unless they're teaching ICT, it's not what they're getting paid for!
<pleia2> oh wow, that article is horrible
<pleia2> (and doesn't reflect reality in the schools we've worked here in the states)
<czajkowski> by all means leave comments on the blog
<pleia2> some of our biggest advocates are older female teachers, it has nothing to do with gender, it's about how you introduce the new tools to the teachers
 * pleia2 will :)
<pleia2> so it sounds like these teachers are being taught to use PhotoShop and PowerPoint and routinely assessed on these skills, and the author thinks /gender/ is the reason they don't want to use things they aren't trained on?
<pleia2> that made me grumpy too
<pleia2> anyway, comment posted :)
<pleia2> I was reading about some of the history of science fiction recently and I wandered into a discussion about women starting to write more scifi in the 70s and it was amazing to read the same exact "women don't like/are not naturally skilled at $foo" nonsense that we are now encountering today WRT technology
<pleia2> it shouldn't have surprised me that the arguments haven't changed, they've just shifted to the latest field where women are behind
<IdleOne> The more things change the more they stay the same ?
<pleia2> I'm bored with it, I want to live in the future now :)
<Pendulum> pleia2: you know about James Tiptree, Jr. right?
<pleia2> Pendulum: nope
<Pendulum> James Tiptree, Jr. was the pen-name of Alice Bradley Sheldon in the 70s. She used a male name because she didn't think she'd get taken seriously as a female sci-fi writer
<Pendulum> actually, the most interesting bit is that often in the 40s and 50s women were the ones writing sci-fi in the big book packaging companies
<pleia2> oh wow
<Pendulum> (book packaging companies are the sort of company where series are ghostwritten. Think a lot of the big series where books come out on a monthly basis)
<pleia2> I don't actually know a whole lot about scifi history, I stumbled upon this because I was reading the book that was the first hugo winner to be written by a woman, and stumbling upon all the trouble she went through as a woman in the field was unintentional
<pleia2> (and made me sad and angry)
<pleia2> in fact, I didn't read the book because it was written by a woman, I didn't even know about the award, it was just next on my to read list :)
<Pendulum> :)
#ubuntu-women-project 2013-03-19
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-women-project to: This Channel is LOGGED | http://ubuntu-women.org | support (mostly) at #ubuntu | channel guidelines: http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/IrcGuidelines | Next Meeting: Tuesday April 9th at 18:00 UTC
<melodie> hi
<pdurbin> melodie: hi
<melodie> hello pdurbin
<pdurbin> melodie: you started it :)
<pdurbin> melodie: what's on your mind?
<melodie> Ubuntu Openbox Remix is in my mind :D
<melodie> spread the word, find people to help improve it, test it... use it !
<melodie> well here is Ubuntu women project, I'm a woman, I lead a project and... there are not enough women on the forum where I am...
<melodie> LinuxVillage :)
<pdurbin> hmm, yeah, when i searched i found this: http://www.linuxvillage.net/t277-Ubuntu-Openbox-Remix-to-test.htm
<melodie> there are one or two more, but they didn't post yet...
<melodie> :D
<melodie> bravo !!
<pdurbin> i saw a cool tweet today about pyladies being 20% of the population
<melodie> the new linuxvillage is here : http://beta.linuxvillage.net
<melodie> ok
<melodie> I don't code, I only know how to put pieces together and sometimes I am lucky coders are interested to help add what lacks to join the pieces
<pdurbin> "Holy effing crap. We're over 20% women. #pycon #pyladies" -- https://twitter.com/roguelynn/status/313319776149729280
<melodie> this is ubuntu rc7 thread http://beta.linuxvillage.net/index.php/topic,198.0.html and there has been RC8 and after that Bento1
<pdurbin> coding starts with putting pieces together. you should keep it up :)
<melodie> I have been doing that for several years in another distro and now I learn to do it the Ubuntu way
<melodie> I am not going to leave it, it's a global project
<melodie> here is RC8 : http://meets.free.fr/debian/images/obubuntu-RC8-menus.png
<pdurbin> nice
<melodie> and Bento1 has a more classic openbox theme, added Brasero, and fixed a little glitch
<melodie> there are a few more little glitches and three big works to do on it... not a problem for use once installed though
<melodie> thanks
<melodie> Bento1 is here : http://tyruiop.eu/~melodie/Downloads/ISOS/Ubuntu/
<melodie> RC3 is a minimal, not as up to date...
<melodie> pdurbin what about you ?
<melodie> have you projects ?
<pdurbin> oh, sure
<pdurbin> https://github.com/pdurbin?tab=activity
<pdurbin> (warning: I am not a woman)
 * melodie visit
<melodie> pdurbin ok, I'm not sexist
<melodie> :D
<pdurbin> heh. good
<melodie> not sure I get it : do you develop in Java, in Python, in Perl, or in the three ?
<pdurbin> at my new job it's Java. previously mostly Perl. a tiny bit of Python
<melodie> alright
<pdurbin> oh, you're welcome to promote your projects to this linux-related community: http://crimsonfu.github.com
<melodie> do you contribute for new projects sometimes ?
<melodie> whose is it ?
<pdurbin> whose community? mine I guess. I started it :) I need a place for sysadmins to chat. the channel logs are here: http://irclog.perlgeek.de/crimsonfu/today
<melodie> "crimsonfu is a group of sysadmins who code."
<pdurbin> yes
<melodie> I don't code. :'(
<pdurbin> meh, that's ok
<melodie> I can only align a few chains in bash, and not many
<pdurbin> align chains? that sounds like bioinformatics
<melodie> I look at your channel logs
<melodie> chain characters :D
<pdurbin> ok :)
<melodie> if you test the ubuntu openbox test spins, you will find a Exec= command line in a lonely /usr/share/applications/ desktop file
<melodie> in the Applications > Preferences menus there is an entry to reconfigure the keyboard to your need.
<melodie> this is the Debian command line which I never remember about and is so useful
<melodie> and the program lxkeyboard does not work, and does not keep the configuration so I decided to start it from a maximized console (until someone fixes the gui app... )
<melodie> this is about the best I know to do in a shell
<melodie> and in desktop files
<melodie> but I am starting to know a bit about the system though, this is what I learned most
<pdurbin> sounds useful
<melodie> anyone who may have the need for a very light, optimized, and still easy desktop may want to have it
<melodie> even on the new fancy tablets and stuff : just remove the panel, put icons there... perhaps a pair of xfce panels with quick launchers setup to autohide : what more is needed ?
<melodie> :D
<melodie> do you know zram module ?
<melodie> you know what ? I like that "When In Doubt, Make It Public"
<melodie> a lot
<pdurbin> me too. i tend to hang out in channels (like this one) that are logged: http://wiki.greptilian.com/haunts
<pdurbin> I mean... if I'm going to write, I'd might as well save it, and be able to link to it
<melodie> ok
<pdurbin> I haven't added this channel yet because it's so quiet
 * pdurbin runs /names
<pdurbin> 25 nicks in here...
<melodie> I'd be very honored to become member of your crimsonfu place, just what can I do there ?
<pdurbin> you can ask and answer questions, like the rest of us
<melodie> is crimson related to the king crimson old group ?
<melodie> :)
<pdurbin> hmm, no... :)
<melodie> do you know their music ?
<melodie> (70's)
<pdurbin> i don't, but i sounds familiar
<pdurbin> you know, i bet there are some openbox users #crimsonfu...
<melodie> it was heard as a bit wild at the time
<pdurbin> yeah, openbox: http://irclog.perlgeek.de/search.pl?channel=crimsonfu&nick=&q=openbox
<melodie> pdurbin the truth is that all the project I am leading around it is built on one small application formerly written in lua, then ported to C by someone who wants his desktop to be light, and easy to manager
<melodie> -r
<melodie> manage
<melodie> this is openbox-menu
<melodie> pdurbin a chan, and any other place where to log/subscribe to ? ml ? else ?
<pdurbin> subscribe to crimsonfu?
<melodie> I have been using Archlinux mainly since the beginning of 2006. you ?
<melodie> yes
<pdurbin> i use red hat stuff primarily
 * pdurbin ducks
<melodie> :D
<melodie> some people from Redhat have helped me solve tricky stuff for another distro where I contributed, in the paste
<pdurbin> i guess you could put this in your rss reader: https://github.com/crimsonfu/crimsonfu.github.com/commits/master.atom
<melodie> but when "In doubt I wanted to ask advice publicly" : I have been banned. XD
<pdurbin> oh wait, google reader is dead
<melodie> then we created LinuxVillage. :)
<melodie> I don't read RSS anymore, only news at the LinuxVillage forum, and a few mailing lists
<pdurbin> so linuxvillage is supposed to be more friendly?
<melodie> it is very friendly
<pdurbin> friendly is good
<melodie> it has the usual blabla at registering, then our rules at the Debian and LinuxChix rules: be polite, be helpful
<melodie> and that's it.
<pdurbin> "king crimson" -- http://irclog.perlgeek.de/crimsonfu/2013-03-19#i_6606742 :)
<melodie> what is it there ?
<melodie> I don't even know what "luddite" means
<pdurbin> "speaking of music, crimsonfu reminded someone of http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/King_Crimson "
<melodie> oh
<pdurbin> a luddite is someone who doesn't like technology
<melodie> oh ? I wonder what the translation would be in French
<pdurbin> they destroyed the machines that would take their jobs: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Luddite
<melodie> ah
<melodie> I see
<melodie> I remember now
<pdurbin> http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Luddisme
<melodie> the guy's at LinuxVillage told me about it and I discovered something very new
<melodie> yes, I've seen the two places, really interesting :
<melodie> !
<pdurbin> ah, I see. different languages on linuxvillage
<melodie> pdurbin I just stumbled upon one of your pages, at wordpress
<melodie> http://beta.linuxvillage.net has French and English
<pdurbin> wordpress? i don't have a wordpress site...
<melodie> we are almost like a real village :D
<melodie> no ?
<melodie> ok
<melodie> that's a quote from you then
<pdurbin> have a link?
<melodie> looked too fast here : http://greptilian.com/
<melodie> it refers to grep, right ?
<pdurbin> yep
<pdurbin> that's my site
<melodie> grep and find are my best friends
<pdurbin> +1
<pdurbin> well, ack is better than grep
<melodie> I found a js quote I think, that leads here: https://perennialmillennial.wordpress.com/2013/03/13/the-programmer-hierarchy
<melodie> I have to discover then
<pdurbin> ack 1.96 -- better than grep, a source code search tool for programmers - http://betterthangrep.com/
<melodie> you probably know the drak control center from mandriva, written in Perl ?
<pdurbin> hmm, nope
<melodie> I try to grab a pic ?
<pdurbin> i've never used mandriva
<melodie> I have been using one of it's forks for about 3 years
<melodie> http://www.freetechie.com/gallery/albums/userpics/10001/pclinuxos_apps_control_center.jpg
<melodie> this works so well, be it gui or the console versions for tty's, with the different drak tools
<pdurbin> hmm. new to me
<melodie> all the drak tools are written in Perl
<melodie> Mandriva / Mandrake before, now Mageia use it, and PCLinuxOS since it was forked first from Mandrake back in 2003
<melodie> its the most reliable admin tool ever
<melodie> what makes it differ from other control centers is that it is desktop agnostic : only admin tools are gathered there, not any tool related to a specific destkop
<melodie> and this is very clever
<pdurbin> I find Perl to be quite reliable
<melodie> I find this tool and the set that goes with it particularly well thought
<melodie> you install a new admin tool : it appears in the main gui
<melodie> you remove it (ie : 3D) it disappears. and each one works great most of the time
<pdurbin> nice
<melodie> :)
<melodie> this lacks in other gui distributions, imo
<melodie> is #crimsonfu on freenode ?
<pdurbin> yep
<melodie> coming
<melodie> ...
<pdurbin> heh
<melodie> ?
<pdurbin> there you are: http://irclog.perlgeek.de/crimsonfu/2013-03-19#i_6606775
<melodie> I now where I am, thanks. :D
<melodie> do a "whois" on my nick ?
<melodie> pdurbin $ sudo pacman -S ack
<melodie> Cibles (2) : perl-file-next-1.10-2  ack-1.96-1
<melodie> I'll try using it
#ubuntu-women-project 2013-03-21
<pdurbin> just posted https://plus.google.com/107770072576338242009/posts/eQoNMP5HSE1 about http://butyoureagirl.com/14015/forking-and-dongle-jokes-dont-belong-at-tech-conferences/
<maco> pdurbin: i find it telling that the company in question fired only one of their two employees involved. that points to him having already had a record
<pdurbin> ah. didn't know that
<pdurbin> I do have some sympathy for him. I used to be young and (more) stupid.
<maco> he's "mr-hank" on Hacker News and confirmed that his coworker Alex (the guy looking at the camera in the photo) was not fired
<pdurbin> ok
<melodie> hello !
<pdurbin> melodie: hello!
<melodie> hi pdurbin !
<melodie> how are you ?
#ubuntu-women-project 2013-03-22
<pdurbin> not bad. thinking a lot about faceted search. I made this page today: http://wiki.greptilian.com/search/faceted
<melodie> is there a tool for end users which can be ran above it ?
<melodie> I mean a gui ?
<pdurbin> well, this is a gui: http://labs.adsabs.harvard.edu/adsabs/search/ ... I was searching for "jupiter" for example
<melodie> ok, webapp. is there a pot file ?
<melodie> then "faceted" means also "multi criteria research mode" ?
<melodie> as in ebay ? :)
<pdurbin> i'm sure ebay has faceted search. amazon does. it's pretty common. the tricky thing (for me) is coding it up properly :)
<melodie> then it should come out fast, and efficient
<melodie> right ?
<pdurbin> let's hope so :)
<pdurbin> anyway, probably off topic for this channel :)
<pdurbin> #sourcefu is the programming channel I run: http://sourcefu.com
<melodie> that is too many channels...
<pdurbin> :)
<pdurbin> there are more freenode channels every day: http://royal.pingdom.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/irc.003.jpg :)
<melodie> good!
<pdurbin> :)
<melodie> irc is great
<pdurbin> melodie: other channels do you like?
<melodie> I start a few when I log into xchat
<pdurbin> melodie: but which ones are a secret? ;)
<pdurbin> I'm just wondering where the good conversation is
<melodie> it depends which day, which hour, and what type of conversation you like best
<melodie> here it's supra late
<melodie> I'll start an upload for a new test version and run to go to sleep
<pdurbin> makes sense
<melodie> have you installed edu software for your children, at home ?
<melodie> just thinking...
<pdurbin> they love tux paint. and more recently they've been using scratch
<melodie> the chans I join are not a secret, and the whois command should be available in your irc client ?
<melodie> this has been a project worked on during a long time:
<melodie> http://meylodie.wordpress.com/2011/12/26/pclinuxos-education-en-2/
<melodie> I am almost sure it is still possible to install it and even update it, with little tweaks
<melodie> pdurbin Scratch belong to the list of apps installed in it
<melodie> ok, done my duty, going to bed now. good day to all !
<melodie> :D
<IdleOne> pdurbin: if you're looking for a channel to relax and chat there is #ubuntu-offtopic, follows the same guidelines as the rest of the ubuntu channels.
<IdleOne> !guidelines
<IdleOne> neat, no bot here
<melodie> :D
<melodie> see you !
<pdurbin> IdleOne: thanks for the tip
<IdleOne> anytime
#ubuntu-women-project 2014-03-19
<QuantumParadox> P³*
#ubuntu-women-project 2015-03-22
<_1_Andrz8766> fucking cunts
<JanC> pleia2: was just going to do the same  :)
<pleia2> glad we agree ;)
#ubuntu-women-project 2020-03-18
<minatafreshi> Hello, I want to add a new language for translating in this list https://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Translators but I don't know how to do it! can anyone help me?
